# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  A do te jete LSI nje aleat apo vasal i PS se Rames?

## DYDRINAS

*PS-ja refuzon negociatat me LSI-në
*
AURORA THOMOLLARI


Dështon takimi i paralajmëruar mes dy partive

LSI-ja kërkonte diskutim për reformën zgjedhore





Lëvizja Socialiste për Integrim kërkon tryezë me Partinë Socialiste për reformën zgjedhore, por kjo e fundit refuzon të përgjigjet. Mundësia për një afrim të mundshëm mes dy partive nis me dështimin e një takimi mes krerëve të grupeve parlamentare, kjo për shkak të refuzimit nga ana e PS-së. Edhe pse takimi ishte lënë dje paradite në orën 11:00, pak para nisjes së tij, e mandatuara e PS-së, Valentina Leskaj, lajmëroi mospjesëmarrjen për shkak të mungesës së sekretarit për çështjet ligjore në PS, Fatmir Xhafa, i cili ndodhet jashtë shtetit. Megjithatë, pala tjetër duket se e ka konsideruar këtë një justifikim të socialistëve sepse realisht nuk kanë vullnetin për tu bashkërenduar me aleatin e tyre më të ngushtë. Burime nga LSI-ja konfirmuan dje për standard se rreth orës 11:00 të paradites së djeshme PS-ja njoftoi se nuk do të zhvillohej takimi sepse një prej aktorëve të këtij takimi, Fatmir Xhafa, nuk është në Shqipëri. Sipas këtyre burimeve, realisht Partia Socialiste nuk ka dëshirë të bëjë takime me Lëvizjen Socialiste për Integrim e për këtë më shumë këmbëngul grupi mbështetës i kryetarit të PS-së, Edi Rama, i cili këtë herë ua ka marrë për bazë mendimin e tyre. Burimet nga LSI-ja theksuan se një tjetër shkak i këtij qëndrimi është se kërkesa për tu ulur në tryezë e për të diskutuar për reformën zgjedhore, i ka kapur papritur duke mos ditur si të reagojnë. Nga ana tjetër, pavarësisht këmbënguljes së medias, kryetarja e grupit kuvendor socialist nuk pranoi të japë asnjë koment për këtë zhvillim të ri mes palëve. Pritet që sot mund të realizohet një takim tjetër, por LSI-ja në këtë rast është skeptike, pasi sipas saj, nuk ka asnjë lloj zbutjeje të marrëdhënieve. Sipas burimeve, numri i komisionerëve në qendrat e votimit, pragu elektoral apo listat e hapura janë disa prej pikave ku do të fokusohej takimi PS-LSI. Takimi u konfirmua edhe nga kryetari i LSI-së, Ilir Meta, i cili tha se Xhufi është i mandatari i kryesisë së kësaj partie për tu takuar me përfaqësuesit e PS-së. Nuk kam ndonjë informacion më konkret për këtë takim. Kryesia e lëvizjes Socialiste për Integrim ka ngarkuar kryetarin e grupit parlamentar dhe zëvendëskryetarin e LSI-së, zotin Xhufi, që të zhvillojë takime me kryetaren e grupit parlamentar të Partisë Socialiste, zonjën Leskaj, por edhe me përfaqësues të tjerë të forcave politike në Kuvend, lidhur me çështjet më të rëndësishme të reformës zgjedhore dhe Kodit të ri Elektoral për të bërë të qarta qëndrimet tona, lidhur me të gjitha çështjet që duhet të prekë Kodi Elektoral, - tha ai. Tentativat për bashkërendim që nuk janë në nivelin e krerëve të partive, duket se nuk janë efektive. Nëse PS-ja do të vazhdojë të refuzojë bashkëpunimin me LSI-në, atëherë marrëdhëniet mes tyre mund të acarohen më tej, aq sa të fshihet çdo lloj mundësie bashkëpunimi për zgjedhjet e 2009-ës. Nga ana tjetër LSI-ja duket se ia ka lënë topin në fushë PS-së, në rast se nuk do të kenë rezultat kërkesat për takime, ajo mund të përdorë politikisht që është PS-ja ajo që nuk pranon bashkimin e së majtës. Prej më se 6 muajsh dy partitë janë përfshirë në debate të ashpra. LSI-ja akuzon PS-në për marrëveshje të fshehtë me PD-në për reformën zgjedhorë në kurriz të aleatëve të saj, qëndrim që u përsërit edhe dje nga kreu i LSI-së Ilir Meta. Unë jam dyshues se në pikat më esenciale ka një marrëveshje që nuk është bërë publike, për sa i takon Kodit, që synon një administrim të njëanshëm të procesit zgjedhor nga PD-PS, që do të cenonte të gjithë integritetin e procesit zgjedhor, - tha Meta.


22/07/2008  

Gazeta Standard

----------


## Brari

ps dhe lsi do jene gjithmone.. perberes te se keqes ne shqiperi..
po ashtu do jene dhe parti e gjinushit e cekes etj.. 
ne keto falanga militojne llumi i shqiperise.. mafia e re e mbeturinat enveriste kanibale..

kjo eshte e sigurte..

po une kam hall pd cdo behet..

a do kete force te perballoje stuhine e mafies qe po sofistikohet per dite..

ja cthote analisti mero
--


Çfarë nuk do të ndryshojë nga ndryshimet

Nga Mero Baze

Kryeministri, Sali Berisha, duket se ka siguruar votat e nevojshme për të bërë ndryshime drastike në qeveri, pas formimit të një grupi të qendrës me deputetë ish-socialistë dhe demokristianë. Ndryshimet që pritet të prekin së paku disa ministri prioritare, do të shërbejnë për t’i dhënë një hov finishit të mandatit katërvjeçar të shumicës në pushtet. Por problemi që shtrohet me riformatimin e kësaj qeverie, është prerja e saj politike. Deri tani qeveria ka qenë e paintegruar dhe jo nën një autoritet të vetëm. Aleatët e vegjël të Partisë Demokratike kanë zaptuar sektorët prioritarë të qeverisë dhe në thelb kanë dëmtuar rëndë premtimet elektorale të PD. Nuk jam i sigurt se, nëse do të ishin ministra të PD, punët do të kishin ecur më mirë, por është e sigurt se PD është larg premtimeve të saj për arsimin, shëndetësinë dhe sektorë të tjerë jetikë në vend. Por projekti i derisotëm i Berishës nuk ka qenë i pastudiuar dhe rastësor. Dimensioni kryesor që ka dëshmuar Berisha në qeverisjen trevjeçare është mbajtja e frenave politike të PD në një dorë të vetme, dhe pjesën tjetër të pushtetit ua ka dhuruar njerëzve që nuk i prishin punë në PD. Pra, realisht, ekipi i ministrave të PD, i cili përgjithësisht është i mirë dhe i përgjegjshëm, është një ekip jopolitik, dhe përfaqëson në qeveri thjesht Berishën. Të tjerët jashtë tyre, pra ministrat e koalicionit, janë individualitete politike kundërshtare më Berishën, por që nuk i prishin punë atij brenda PD. Të njëjtën strategji Berisha ka ndjekur dhe në vetë funksionimin e PD. Që kur ka ardhur në pushtet, ai nuk ka shkelur asnjëherë në godinën e PD përveç ndonjë takimi rutinë, nuk i ka dhënë pushtet asnjërit prej pesë sekretarëve apo dy nënkryetarëve të PD që ka. Gjithë PD ia ka dorëzuar një personi që nuk është i zgjedhur, por i komanduar dhe që është figurë qesharake. Pra, gjithë të zgjedhurve të PD nuk iu ka lënë asnjë hapësirë dhe të vetmit njeri banal që i ka dhënë pushtet, nuk e ka emëruar. Ky kujdes i Berishës për të mos e lëshuar nga dora asnjë grimë të pushtetit brenda PD apo për të mos krijuar pole të pushtetit të PD në qeveri, është strategjia që vështirë se do të ndryshojë dhe nga këto ndryshime.

Për këtë arsye dhe ndryshimet e qeverisë nuk pritet të forcojnë individualitete politike në PD. Brenda grupit të ministrave të PD ai mund të heqë dhe të vërë kë të dojë, pasi askush prej tyre nuk përfaqëson asgjë jashtë Berishës. I vetmi që përfaqësonte diçka tjetër në PD, presidenti Topi, tashmë ka mbështetës të paqartë dhe jo cilësorë në PD. Shumë prej tyre përpiqen të jenë luajalë me Berishën, pasi shpresojnë te listat e 2009 dhe vetëm ndonjë individ i rrallë i tyre ka pretendime të qarta për t’u futur në qeveri. Por, nga momenti që ata nuk përbëjnë një grup të strukturuar, me përfaqësues të qartë, i cili të flasë dhe t’i përfaqësojë ata në qeveri, ata do të mbeten thjesht zëra minorë. 

Individualitete të tjera politike në PD, si Mustafaj apo Zogaj, vështirë se përfshihen në listat e reja, pasi ata prodhojnë politikë, dhe ky për Sali Berishën është produkti më i padëshiruar për momentin.

Kështu që brenda PD nuk pritet të ketë ndonjë hop cilësor nga pikëpamja politike, por thjesht rirreshtime njerëzish korrektë politikisht. Përtej PD po ashtu do të vazhdojë stili i mëparshëm. Përfolja e emrit të vajzës së Sabri Godos si ministre Shëndetësie është për shembull një zhvillim në të njëjtën linjë. Zonja në fjalë është një mjeke e shquar, korrekte dhe me aspirata për lidership. Ajo konkurroi denjësisht për dekane në Fakultetin e Mjekësisë dhe ka një përgjegjshmëri të spikatur për punën e saj. Por përfshirja e saj në politikë për shkak të babait, natyrisht e dëmton atë në hapat e para dhe i hap rrugë trashëgimeve familjare në politikë dhe pse jo vajzës së Berishës, vajzës së Topit, vajzës së Xhuvelit etj.

Ky stil, pra ecja në drejtim të një qeverie, e cila të mos përfaqësojë shumicën me koloritin e saj, por sterilitetin politik të shumicës, do të vazhdojë të ruhet. Ky do të jetë një dimension që nuk do të preket nga ndryshimet. Realisht, Berisha është i gatshëm të falë pushtet, atje ku ai pushtet që fal nuk rrezikon pjesën e pushtetit të tij, po nuk toleron asnjë lulëzim politik të dikujt brenda PD jashtë hijes së tij. Kështu, dhe kjo qeveri e re do të rritet shpejt si kungulli në kërkim të diellit dhe do ta konsumojë jetëgjatësinë e saj njëvjeçare, pa ndryshuar diçka politikisht. Ndoshta vidhet më pak, nëse e kanë seriozisht që të rikërkojnë mandate të reja nga shqiptarët.

tema


..

----------


## Duaje Siveten

TemA

Ndryshime, nën panikun e skandalit të seancësNga Mero Baze

Kryeministri, Sali Berisha, nxitoi dje të zhurmonte skandalin e tij në seancën e mesnatës në Kuvend, ku pas një provokimi politik prej deputetit socialist, Taulant Balla, shpërtheu në një krizë nervore, të pashembullt në historinë e politikës shqiptare dhe asaj botërore. 

Me një fjalor më keq se ordiner, ku përmendej motra, nëna gruaja dhe gjithë femrat e familjes së ngushtë të zotit Balla, kryeministri në të vërtetë bëri një gjest të denjë për të dhënë dorëheqje ditën e sotme. I rrezikuar nga opinioni publik dhe nga marrja gjatë e medias me këtë skandal, ai prodhoi me urgjencë një lajm, i cili në të vërtetë nuk përbën ndonjë ngjarje. 

Ndryshimet e tij në qeveri nuk përbëjnë në të vërtetë asnjë lajm politik. Sikundër pritej, ai eci në linjën e mungesës së përfaqësimit politik në qeveri. Emërimi i Fatos Bejës në Ministrinë e Arsimit është lajm i rëndësishëm vetëm për faktin se PD në fund merr Ministrinë e Arsimit dhe po kaq i rëndësishëm, që zoti Beja është një figurë me integritet, nga i cili shpresojmë të zbërthehet së paku një hallkë e rrjetit mafioz që zoti Pollo ndërtoi me instrumentet e tij plaçkitëse në Ministri të Arsimit. Vetëm kaq. Asgjë tjetër përtej kësaj nuk është lajm, pasi opinioni publik priste ndryshime në qeveri dhe jo zënie shtigjesh për ndryshime. Po ashtu, emërimi i zonjës Godo ka një rëndësi profesionale dhe jo politike. Ajo është një mjeke e aftë dhe me personalitet, i njeh problemet e shëndetësisë, por nuk ishte kjo arsyeja që u bë ministre. Arsyeja është thjesht të mbyllë një pakënaqësi të republikanëve. 

Duke qenë se të dyja emërimet nuk prodhojnë asgjë politike për qeverinë, ndryshimet mund të konsiderohen thjesht qoka. PD, e ardhur në pushtet përmes lojës me grupet e përfaqësimit me një spektër të gjerë njerëzish, disidentësh, ish-kundërshtarësh të Berishës, në fakt qeveris përfundimisht vetëm me ngastrën që Berisha zgjedh gjithmonë, me kusht që mos ti futet njeri brenda saj. Në këtë rast ai po e mbyll mandatin, duke i lënë grupet që përfaqësuan PD para se të vinte në pushtet thuajse në opozitë të heshtur me të, pa i lejuar as ta cekin pushtetin. 

Të vetmin që duket se respektuan formalisht prej tyre është Genc Pollo, për arsyen e vetme se tashmë atij i ka dosjet e korrupsionit në Ministri të Arsimit dhe shpreson që përmes tyre ta mbajë nën kontroll. Duke i dhënë postin e zëvendëskryeministrit, një pozicion thuajse teknik dhe inekzistent, ai në të vërtetë forcon profilin jopolitik të ndryshimeve dhe po rrezikon të shkojë në zgjedhje më një profil të ulët politik duke marrë gjithçka përsipër vetë. 

Ndërsa në vitin 2005, unë i pari, por dhe avokatë të tjerë politikë të Berishës, kishim tezën se, dhe nëse gabon Berisha, janë të tjerët garantë për të, duke treguar me gisht nga ish-disidentë të tij dhe të rinj të afruar në PD, tani në zgjedhjet e 2009, avokatët e tij kanë vetëm një rrugë, tiu mbushin mendjen shqiptarëve se garanti i tyre është vetëm Sali Berisha. Ky është një guxim i madh politik, por dhe një shpërdorim i madh i sinqeritetit politik që dëshmuan njerëzit dhe grupe të ndryshme interesi ndaj tij. 

Ai i gënjeu ata, i përdori dhe i flaku. Tashmë, shumica e atyre emrave që janë në grupin parlamentar të PD nuk kanë më asnjë shpresë ta prekin pushtetin, dhe aq më shumë të jenë pjesë e listës së ardhshme të Berishës. Ëndrra e tyre politike ka marrë fund këtu. Beteja mes atyre që e sollën Berishën në pushtet dhe atyre që e gëzuan pushtetin u fitua sërish, për herë të dytë nga ata që Berisha thirri në pushtet. Kjo e kthen PD në një shkretëtirë politike duke i hequr çdo shans të ridinamizohet. 

Gara e vitit 2009 do të jetë e fokusuar rreth një emri, Sali Berishës, rreth një ideje, Sali Berishës, rreth një projekti, Sali Berishës dhe rreth një fjalori, larg qoftë si ai i djeshmi i Sali Berishës.

----------


## DYDRINAS

*Sherr me grushte PS-LSI në Patos, plagosen 15 anëtarë*

Socialistët rrihen me bashkiakët, do tu prishnin selinë

Anëtarët e kryesisë së degës së Partisë Socialiste në Patos janë përleshur dje me policët dhe punonjësit e Inspektoratit të Ndërtimit të Bashkisë së Patosit. Katër socialistë, mes tyre dhe kreu i degës, Artan Velçani, janë lënduar lehtë, ndërkohë që është dashur ndërhyrja e policisë së rendit që situata të vihej në kontroll. Mësohet se *në këtë përplasje fizike kanë marrë pjesë më shumë se 100 anëtarë dhe militantë të PS-së në Patos dhe shkak i përplasjes është bërë një vendim i bashkisë, që drejtohet nga Lëvizja Socialiste për Integrim, për shembjen e disa ambienteve të godinës së selisë së PS-së lokale.*

Rreth orës 10:00 të paradites së djeshme, pranë selisë së PS-së në Patos është pozicionuar një fadromë ndërtimore, si dhe automjeti i tonazhit të rëndë që shoqëron fadromën në rast të ndërhyrjes me ruspë. Së bashku me mjetet e Inspektoratit të Ndërtimit kanë qenë edhe një numër i madh policësh bashkiakë, inspektorë ndërtimorë, si dhe nëpunës të bashkisë. Ndërsa fadroma u është afruar mjediseve të selisë së PS-së, pikërisht garazheve të saj, një kordon anëtarësh të kryesisë së PS-së lokale i ka dalë përpara. Të ndihmuar nga shumë anëtarë dhe simpatizantë të PS-së, krerët lokalë të kësaj partie nuk kanë lejuar që fadroma të përparonte. Gjatë tentativave të shumta të fadromës për tiu afruar objektit, mes policëve bashkiakë, inspektorëve të ndërtimit, punonjësve të administratës së bashkisë dhe palës kundërshtare janë shënuar përleshje. Mësohet se kanë marrë plagë të lehta kreu i PS-së Patos, Artan Velçani, koordinatori i FRESSH-it për Qarkun e Fierit, Sajmir Shehaj, si dhe anëtarët e kësaj partie, Shkëlqim Beqiri dhe Armand Ahmetaj. Ndërkohë, në përleshje janë përfshirë edhe rreth 12 simpatizantë të tjerë të PS-së që kanë marrë vetëm gërvishtje të lehta. Situata e tensionuar ka zgjatur afro dy orë dhe sipas kreut të PS-së Patos, Artan Velçani, mësohet se është komunikuar me prefektin e Fierit, drejtorin e policisë, deputetë etj. Ndërhyrja e policisë së rendit ka qetësuar situatën, ndërkohë që fadroma ndërtimore ka mundur të shkatërrojë vetëm një cep të garazhit që është pjesë përbërëse e godinës së PS-së lokale. Rreth mesditës, tre anëtarë të PS-së dhe kreu Artan Velçani i janë drejtuar Drejtorisë së Policisë Fier ku kanë kryer një denoncim pranë shefit të rendit, Nexhip Dauti.

Kreu i PS-së së Patosit, Artan Velçani, është shprehur për gazetën "Shqip" se ngjarja ka prapavijë mafioze e abuzuese. "Bashkia e Patosit nuk e ka njohur Partinë Socialiste lokale dhe për rrjedhojë nuk ka bashkëpunim institucional me të. Policia ndërtimore, e ndihmuar nga e gjithë administrata e bashkisë, pa lajmëruar aspak, ka ndërhyrë duke tentuar të shkatërrojë selinë e PS-së. Kjo bashki me në krye Bardhi Melin po përpiqet të zhdukë anëtarët e PS-së. Ndërhyrja e paligjshme që u krye më detyron të deklaroj se është një ndërhyrje me prapavijë të theksuar abuzuese dhe mafioze", tha Velçani. Ai sqaroi se kjo godinë është pronë e PS-së që nga viti 1991.

Nga ana tjetër, kryetari i Bashkisë së Patosit, Bardhi Meli, i cili është zgjedhur në këtë post si përfaqësues i Lëvizjes Socialiste për Integrim thotë se ndërhyrja ka qenë e ligjshme. "Kemi një vendim të KRT-së për të rrafshuar çdo garazh, gardh apo mur pa leje. Ky vendim ka marrë miratimin e prefekturës dhe mëngjesin e së mërkurës ne vendosëm të ndërhyjmë në garazhet e PS-së. Ne kemi ndërhyrë në fakt në një pronë të bashkisë, pasi selia e PS-së, ndryshe nga çpretendojnë socialistët i përket bashkisë. Garazhet, ku ne ndërhymë, disa anëtarë dhe simpatizantë të PS-së i kanë kthyer në banja ku çdo pasdite venë të droguarit", thotë Bardhi Meli.

Përplasja mes PS-së së Patosit dhe bashkisë që drejtohet nga LSI-ja ka nisur menjëherë pas fitores së Melit, që në fakt u mbështet nga drejtuesit aktual të PS-së në zgjedhjet e fundit lokale. Mes PS-së dhe bashkisë janë ndërprerë përfundimisht bashkëbisedimet edhe për faktin se mjaft anëtarë të PS-së lokale nuk dëshironin emrin e Melit si kandidat të së majtës në zgjedhjet e fundit vendore.

Gazeta Shqip

----------


## Brari

spo hy ne politike ..por me intereson nje llaf ne shkrimet siper..

pra ne garazho-qenefo-haletë.. e ps-se se patosit ose patozit.. shkokan te droguarit..
pra dhe ne patosin proletar.. ka hyre droga..

kjo me merzit shume..

pse te hyje droga ne patos.. ne ate qytet te bukur.. ose me mir te themi.. me shum mundesi per tu bere i bukur.. i kulturuar e pune dashes sic ka qene gjithmone..

kur kalova vjet andej ne rrug per k.ak te vijes.. pra per greqi.. dukej patozi maj kodrave ne te mengjer.. mbuluar me ca re te erreta.. ne ate mengjez te bukur ku dielli sa kish dale mbi tomorrin madheshtor atje tujte.. 

kudo gjat rruges.. fier- ballsh e tujte ndihej era e rafinerise se naftes..

mendova se ki eshte big prabllemi i kesaj zone piktoreske..

mirpo na qenkish dhe droga..

gjynaf ..


krejt ajo zone ishte mbjelle me vila 2-3-4 katshe.. njera me e bukur se tjatra.. 
kudo ndertime moderne me e pa planezim.. e te kroijohej idea se ketej.. vlon puna.. puna e vertete.. mekaniko bujqesore artizanalo nafto traktore.. blegtoralo-tregtaro -biznesore..
mu duk si nje mikro itali veriore..

ke kemi na patozi ketu..?

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> _A do te jete LSI nje aleat apo vasal i PS se Rames?_


strategjia e sali llapaqenit dhe ed lakuriqit eshte qe te mos kene rivala ne zgjedhje e sundim qeverisje ...

neqoftese lsi do te fitoje vota te konsiderueshme, qe e bejne te domosdoshme ne krijimin e nje shumice te cilesuar ne parlament, ahere eshte ne avantazhin e saj qe te zgjedhe me ke mund te beje aliance ...

po beri aliance me ps, nuk ka ndonje habi, llapaqenet nuk do te lejne fjale pa nxjere nga goja e qelbur e sal gerdalles ...

nese ben aliance me pd, llapaqenet do te heshtin, kuptohet me urdher te sales, diku ndonje kritike qe i shket ndonjerit nga goja, sa per ta mbajtur nen hyqem ...

por ketu nuk eshte fjala te lsi ... puna eshte se ata aliatet greke te saliut ... neser behen me edin kryeminister ... 

se me ke do te beje opozite saliu ... do te kete terren te bollshem qe te perdore repertorin prej rrugaçi ordiner, dhe te kete perdorim me te dendur te droges ...

do te shkoje te puthe doren e hysniut ... ti ofroje analiza nomenklatures ... vito kondit ... pol miliezi ...

----------


## Brari

shko piete viton mo.. se mos voton per saliun ajo e sdim gje neve..

vitua per taulant ballen voton mo dujsiv..
pse ben sikur i beson prallave tua..

----------


## Duaje Siveten

po pse ben sikur nuk e di se kur saliu nuk eshte nen efektin e droges, shkon e puth doren e hysniut, sajuar ne pariz ketu e tredhjete vite me pare ...

ndersejeni prap salen ... keni me se te justifikoheni para udheheqjes ...

sala ashtu e sala keshtu ... nuk mi nxe goja ato fjale lumi e felliqesie ...

----------


## Homza

LSI, PS, Enver Hoxha----gjera qe Shqiptareve nuk mendoj se i kan sjell gjera te shendosha per tu mbajt mend.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kriza mes LSI dhe PS ka ardhur nga fakti se Meta dhe Rama nuk kane rene ende ne kompromis se kush do te jete kryetrafikanti i Shqiperise ne trafikun socialist te droges nga Ballkani per ne veriperendim te Europes (trekendeshi Hollande-Belgjike-Gjermani)?
Meta eshte me i besueshem, sepse e ka treguar veten gjate qeverisjes se viteve te shkuara, kur trafiku i droges, shpelarja e parave, etj e renditnin Shqiperine te paren ne rajon.

Rama atehere ka qene nje vasal i Metes. Sic duket kohet kane nderruar dhe Meta nuk e pranon ndryshimin e konjuktures, se ashtuquajtur "politike e re"!

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> LSI, PS_, Enver Hoxha----gjera qe Shqiptareve nuk mendoj se i kan sjell gjera te shendosha per tu mbajt mend_.


ik ere homze, se edhe ti nuk qeke gjo ...

ata na kan sjell salen, kush tjeter na e solli ???

sala nuk ishte as ne tropoje e as ne kozmos ... ishte ne tirane ...

ishte ne kliniken e udheheqjes ... shef ... sekretar biroje ... komisar zbori ...

shkonte nganjihere ne pariz per te çuar analizat e hisniut, mehmetit, po te ishte e nevojshme edhe te enverit ... shoqeronte edhe familjet e femijve te enverit ... çonte edhe vepra te enverit mbushur ne valixhe ...

rri ere homze, te keqen ...

----------


## Homza

> ik ere homze, se edhe ti nuk qeke gjo ...
> 
> ata na kan sjell salen, kush tjeter na e solli ???
> 
> sala nuk ishte as ne tropoje e as ne kozmos ... ishte ne tirane ...
> 
> ishte ne kliniken e udheheqjes ... shef ... sekretar biroje ... komisar zbori ...
> 
> shkonte nganjihere ne pariz per te çuar analizat e hisniut, mehmetit, po te ishte e nevojshme edhe te enverit ... shoqeronte edhe familjet e femijve te enverit ... çonte edhe vepra te enverit mbushur ne valixhe ...
> ...



Sali Berisha eshte lideri i pare demokratik Shqiptar, eshte njeriu qe vuri nje epoke te re ne jeten politike dhe krejt cka vjen pas saj, njeriu qe pas te cilit nuk do kishte me diktatore te lunte me gjak, jete, dhe shpirtra Shqiptaresh...


Sali Berisha hapi horizontet Shqiptareve, u mundesoi qe mundin Shqiptaret ta hanin vet e jo tja conin barkut te enver loqes, pra kur permend Salen mbaj mend vujtjet qe ke kalu, mbase ti jo se duhesh te keshq ene ne parti, por shumica e Shqiptareve po.

----------


## Teliomenos1

> Sali Berisha eshte lideri i pare demokratik Shqiptar, eshte njeriu qe vuri nje epoke te re ne jeten politike dhe krejt cka vjen pas saj, njeriu qe pas te cilit nuk do kishte me diktatore te lunte me gjak, jete, dhe shpirtra Shqiptaresh...
> 
> 
> Sali Berisha hapi horizontet Shqiptareve, u mundesoi qe mundin Shqiptaret ta hanin vet e jo tja conin barkut te enver loqes, pra kur permend Salen mbaj mend vujtjet qe ke kalu, mbase ti jo se duhesh te keshq ene ne parti, por shumica e Shqiptareve po.


nje korrigjim.. lideri i pare demokrat i shqiperise ishte fan noli.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> Sali Berisha eshte lideri i pare demokratik Shqiptar, eshte njeriu qe vuri nje epoke te re ne jeten politike dhe krejt cka vjen pas saj, njeriu qe pas te cilit nuk do kishte me diktatore te lunte me gjak, jete, dhe shpirtra Shqiptaresh...
> 
> Sali Berisha hapi horizontet Shqiptareve, u mundesoi qe mundin Shqiptaret ta hanin vet e jo tja conin barkut te enver loqes, pra kur permend Salen mbaj mend vujtjet qe ke kalu, mbase ti jo se duhesh te keshq ene ne parti, por shumica e Shqiptareve po.


je tujn rrejte keq, o homze ...

salija boni ligjin 7501, iua mori te zotve, dhe beri reformen agrare tip enveri ...

salija vulosi anastasin krietar te orthodoksise shqiptare ...

salija boshatisi xhepat e shqiptarve ...

salija i çoi armatim, karburant e ushqime kontrabande millosheviçit kur e gjithe bota kerkonte embargo ...

salija solli '97, ne te cilen pati aq shume viktima, as qe mund te krahasohet me numrin e viktimave te zbimit te Shqiptareve dhe te luftes ne Kosove ...

salija na solli genjeshtra e mashtrime sheshit ...

salija na solli dushkun, kilo-, mega-, giga-dushkun ...

saliu solli mauzolete e grekeve ne Shqiperi ...

saliu solli gerdecin ...

saliu solli gjuhen me vulgare e me te ndyre qe eshte degjuar ndonjehere nga nje qeveritar ...

----------


## Homza

> je tujn rrejte keq, o homze ...
> 
> salija boni ligjin 7501, iua mori te zotve, dhe beri reformen agrare tip enveri ...
> 
> salija vulosi anastasin krietar te orthodoksise shqiptare ...
> 
> salija boshatisi xhepat e shqiptarve ...
> 
> salija i çoi armatim, karburant e ushqime kontrabande millosheviçit kur e gjithe bota kerkonte embargo ...
> ...





Njerzit harrojne shpejt, vujtjet, makabritetin, gjakpirjen, qe Enveri jot shkaktoi per 60 vite rresht, por ama kto vujtje egzacerbuese per lirin, dijen, inteligjencen, kulturen, fene, artin, moralin, dinjitetin e barkun bosh----ktyre vujtjeve u stopun kur Saliu erdhi ne pushtet, 

Saliu ishte ideatori dhe lideri i demonstratave mbare shqiptare, Saliu ishte nje nder te paret qe guzoi te thoshte, stop bunkereve dhe tuneleve ne shkembim te internetit apo satelitit...diamensionalisht ne jemi te kundert, une shof qe SHqiperia rritet ekonomikisht nga nje treg i lire ti shef endrra dhe jeton me shamikuqet e enverit te djeshem e rames se sotem....je totalisht offsajt ne kto qe thua.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

saliu nuk erdhi ne pushtet - saliun e vune sigurim-punistat ne pusht-et ...

kete mbaje mire veth ne vesh ...

saliu i tejkaloi parashikimet e nomenklatures, e ktheu qeverisjen ne handikap aksidentues te shtetit Shqiptar ...

tani qe saliu po merr droge ne permasa te medha, dhe nuk eshte ne gjendje ti veje fre gojes, nomenklatura e kuqe eshte ne veshtiresi te madhe - nuk po gjen nje njeri te hajrit per ti zene vendin ...

saliu eshte per ta nje bumerang, i cili mund ti nxjerre jashte loje me shpejt se kujtojne ata dhe ti bashke me ta ...

----------


## Homza

duaje siveten....po te ishe sala komunist, ti nuk do ishe ktu duke e shajt ate, pra ti se mendon te tille, dhe mos u argumento ne kte menyre se nuk ja vlen te bisedojme...ti edhe ameriken e nxjerr komuniste edhe pak, angline shnderroje ne stalinizem....ke nje arsyetim jo te qendrushem.....



saliu solli demokracine, kur ta thush kte dije qe pija te ka dale.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

Sot  24 Korrik 2008

Dinasti barbare shqiptare  	Nga Nikollë Ndreca 

Gjysmën e Botës pushtoi ideologjia e komunizmit, e cila nga teknicientë të fuqive të mëdha u modifikua, duke u kthyer në një dinasti ligësie.Kjo dinasti i kalonte të gjitha kufijtë e ligësisë, sa arriti në nivelin e një eksperimenti gjigand shkencor për rezistencën e njeriut nën tensionin e ligësisë. Edhe pse vendet e botës, megjithëse të ndryshme në kushte e standarde aplikimi, këtë ideologji e quajtën komunizëm. Histori të çuditshme la në të gjitha vendet e Botës ku u montua kjo ideologji që u quajt komunizëm e kështu si në të gjithë vendet edhe në Shqipëri. 

Në Shqipëri, kjo ideologji që më pas u kthye në dinasti, i shkeli të gjitha rregullat njerëzore, duke kaluar në një eksperiment shkencor, ku jeta e njeriut ishte një lodër eksperimentale për lojtarët. Kjo dinasti bëri që të gjithë ligësitë e botës që tregoheshin si përralla, në Shqipëri u synua që të pamundurat më absurde të bëheshin realitet. Po vërtetohej se njeriu jo vetëm që duron çdo ligësi, por dhe harmonizohet me ligësitë dhe madje kanë dëshirë që të bashkëjetojnë me to. Njerëzit kësisoj arrijnë deri në atë gradë sa të klasifikohen në bazë të përvetësimit sa më të mirë të ligësisë, duke marrë titujt si të nderuar dhe të suksesshëm, në bazë të shkallës së përqafimit të kësaj ligësie. Të gjitha vendet e botës kanë historitë e tyre qysh nga formimi i kombeve të tyre, ku edhe Shqipëria ka historinë e saj. 

Bota ia njeh historinë Shqipërisë, por shqiptarët vetë nuk po e gjen dot. Me falimentimin e kësaj dinastie, në shumë vende të botës u dënuan si krime antinjerëzore krimet e pinjollëve të saj, të rinj e të vjetër, që pësimi të bëhej kujtesë dhe të mos pësonim më atë që pësuam. Po në Shqipëri çfarë ndodhi? 

Shqipëria është akoma nën sundimin e autorëve të kësaj dinastie barbare. Them dinasti jo për të përcaktuar moralin e autorëve, por për popullin ajo e kaluar ishte një tragjedi vrastare, e paharrueshme. Ideja e hapjes së dosjeve, sot pas 17 vitesh nga rënia e murit të së keqes sonë kolektive, kur autorët e krimit të dinastisë, etër dhe bijë janë në pozita të forta sociale e politike dhe nuk iu ka hyrë gjemb në këmbë është një utopi idiote për të shpëlarë trutë e njerëzve. 

Por kuvendarët tanë duhet ti tregojnë popullit arsyen e hapjes së dosjeve, efektin pozitiv që ka ky veprim dhe atëherë është populli që duhet të vendos me vullnetin e tij kushtetues. E kaluara nuk mund të zhbëhet me asnjë lloj retorike podiumesh politike elektorale. Duke manipuluar me ideologjinë komuniste, lojtarët e dinastisë e patën shumë të lehtë për të realizuar lojën e tyre. Si fillim u eliminuan inteligjenca, guximi e trimëria, besa e shqiptarit u bë e pa vlerë, u eliminua ndershmëria e fisnikëria, pra e zhveshën popullin shqiptar dhe e bënë fukara nga shpirti, pa asnjë virtyt njerëzor. Etimi i shqiptarit ishte: Për ideal të Partisë. Partia nëna e të gjithë shqiptarëve. Partia mbi të gjitha. 

Për të arritur qëllimet e tyre këta lojtarë vranë edhe vëllezërit e tyre kur i kishin kundra dhe më pas i bënë heronj lufte ndaluan në mënyrë kategorike kulturën fetare, gjë kjo që nuk ndodhi në as jë vend të botës. Kultura fetare bazohet në ligjet e shenjta, edhe pse ligësia nuk lë vend e vrimë pa u futur, kjo kulturë filtron njeriun nga ligësia, ose e minimizon praninë e të keqes tek natyra njerëzore. Këta tiranistë e terroristë të quajtur komunistë eliminuan edhe ata njerëz që përvetësonin kulturën fetare, i vranë ata e i mbyllën nëpër burgje ku vdiqën shumica e tyre. Izoluan popullin brenda territorit që kishin pranuar të mbanin nën kontroll, se pjesët e tjera iu shitën fqinjëve. Ky popull nuk dinte se çfarë ndodhte nëpër botë, dinte vetëm çfarë i servirete Nëna Parti. 

Shkencërisht çdo gjë në botë evoluon sipas ambientit e kështu që edhe populli shqiptar evoluoi në bazë të trajtimit që pati nga kjo kastë fanatike. Efektet e këtij trajtimi dhe pa kulturë fetare e bënë këtë popull sa të arrinte deri atje se të mendonte (ose të bënte sikur mendonte) se gjithçka për të ishte Partia, faltorja ku atij i duhej të falej nga mëngjesi në darkë. Nëse sot shqiptari ka arritur në ekstrem dhe vret djali nënën e babanë, vëllai motrën, gruaja burrin dhe anasjelltas, me pretendimin se i është cënuar interesi vetjak, fillesa është në atë kohë, kur shqiptari dorëzonte tek partia çdo gjë që lidhej me interesin vetjak dhe pakënaqësinë nuk arrinte ta nxirrte në shesh, por e konvertonte thellë në shpirt. Kjo lemeri e quajtur komunizëm formoi një strukturë të atillë sa e katandisi popullin shqiptar deri në atë gradë sa të urrente veten e tij. Kjo lemeri është akoma në fuqi dhe është në kulmin e lulëzimit, por me një teknikë tjetër, më ekstreme dhe më barbare. 

Në Shqipërinë të gjitha partitë politike janë nën kontrollin e kësaj tiranie të dinastisë, Kryeministri Sali Berisha e di mirë këtë gjë. E dinë mirë Fatosi, Edi, Iliri, se politika shqiptare është nën kontrollin e gardës së vjetër, siç i quan Ramiz Alia kalorësit e vazhdimësisë së PPSH-së. Në kohën e falimentimit Alia iu tha troç se krimet për të cilat do të akuzohemi i bëmë bashkë dhe do të ngelemi për gjithë jetën nën akuzë nëse nuk zbatohet plani i vazhdimësisë komuniste. A mund të mohoni ju Kryeministër dhe të gjithë kryeministrat shqiptarë se deklarimi i Ramiz Alisë nuk është i vërtetë!? Nëse shqiptarët jetuan një tragjedi nga kjo dinasti e fëlliqur e udhëhequr nga Partia Komuniste sot jetojnë një tragjikomedi shumë herë më të egër e më të llahtarshme dhe është për tu çuditur se si ky popull e mirëpret dhe e duartroket, një nga motivet që më bën ta quajë tragjikomedi. 

Habitem me popullin shqiptar se si është kaq i nënshtruar nga pushteti i ligësisë dhe sa i harmonizueshëm me të. Një motiv tjetër që të ën ta quash tragjikomedi teknikën e politikanëve të gardës së vjetër: Na del në skenë Aleksandër Biberaj e propozon për hapje dosjesh e dënim të krimeve të komunizmit dhe të autorëve të këtyre krimeve. Fill pas këtij propozimi deklarimi tjetër bëhet nga mendja më militante e PD-së na del se Aleksandër Biberaj qenka bir i një persekutori, i cili ka marrë dhe jetë njerëzish. Kjo është tragjikomedia që po kalon ky popull. 

Historia provon se drejtësia vonon, por gjithmonë fiton dhe askush nuk ikën nga kjo botë pa paguar për ligësitë e tij. Mua nuk më shqetëson shumë e kaluara, po të vihet ajo në aleancë me shkallën e të keqes, ligësisë dhe makutërisë që po përjeton ky popull sot nga një klasë politike e neveritshme. Ju nuk do ti jepni kurrë prioritetin që i takon këtij populli, sepse ju keni frikë nga e kaluara juaj. Ju keni qenë dhe jeni ushtarë të ligësisë, nga paaftësia për të qenë të mirë. Mua personalisht më e rëndë më duket lemeria e sotme, ku po vazhdoj të jetojë akoma, nën ndikimit e procesit të persekutimit, dhuratë nga ju personalisht Sali Berisha dhe aleati juaj Fatos Nano. Këtë dhuratë ma bëtë pse unë kërkova që të kontribuojë në politikën shqiptare, për ti dhënë këtij populli atë që e meriton dhe ta kërkova këtë gjë Kryeministër, duke rënë dakord që ta harroja dhe të kaluarën. Ju nuk e pranuat ndërhyrjen time për të ndihmuar në realizmin e ëndrrës së shqiptarëve për të pasur një jetë të lirë e të kënaqshme dhe jo mondane siç bëni ju dhe ujqërit e vjetër. Për këtë arsye më futët në procesin e persekutimit, por këtë radhë më barbarisht. Më bëtë armik me babanë tim, sepse ai ju adhuronte e priste shumë nga ju si i persekutuar që ishte, por si u zhgënjye, plasi nga marazi e vdiq duke më kërkuar falje. Një apartament që ju dha atij nga firmat bamirëse që kontribuan për të përndjekurit, ju ia morët dhe ja dhatë mikut tuaj, të cilit ju desh për studio biznesi. 

Është e vërtetë se persekutimi juaj dhe i aleatëve tuaj Fatos Nano e Co e bëri efektin e tij. Pa shtëpi, pa punë, pa ekonomi, je i vdekur - e unë i tillë jam tani, por shpirtin e kam të fortë e trurin tokë pjellore. Mirë me mua, por juve nuk ju dhimbset as një femër me dy invaliditete mendore e miope dhe janë pasojë e persekutimit tuaj, ju e lini të flejë jashtë e si jepni një gazonierë. Por, edhe pse jam nën peshën e rëndë të mjerimit e persekutimit, truri im është pjellor dhe për ta vërtetuar këtë ju ftoj në një përballje publike mediatike për ti treguar popullit aftësitë tona. Edhe pse jam i censuruar nga mediat, shkrimet e mia bien në duar të ndërkombëtarëve po nga këto media. 

Ftesa ime është e hapur për të gjithë ata që janë të angazhuar në këtë politikë miope e udhëhequr nga instinktet e ligësitë. Siç ju deklarova Kryeministër, nën ndikimin e procesit të persekutimit vetëm jeta pa vlerë më ka ngelur e po deshët ma merrni dhe atë, sepse unë nuk do të pushoj së shkruari. Nuk do pushojë sepse ju e doni popullin shqiptar vetëm nën zgjedhën e mjerimit për të qenë shqiptarët të paaftë të reagojnë. 

A e meriton ky popull këtë trajtim?! Besoj se këtyre pyetjeve do tiu japë përgjigje vetë populli shumë shpejt.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Ma mbyllen temen e nudistin Rama para syve po meqe ketu eshte teme per te folur edhe mbi ramen...

Mbi perversitetin e nudisteve jam dakort. Jam dakort se kane nje derrase managut, por kjo nuk i ben politikane te keqinj.
Nga ana tjeter nje politikan duhet te perfaqesoje nje individ moralisht perfekt ,nje burre te mire per gruan, nje baba familjeje perfekt, mundesisht 2 femije e siper, pa akuza mbi supe per korrupsion apo shfaqje te turpshme e te cilin njeresit qe e njohin kane respekt,por PS-ja pas bixhozxhiut e imoralit apo kur-varit Nano prezanton tani nje tjeter imoral e kjo tregon nje emancipim lajthites .
Po ne jemi me te emancipuar se amerikonet keshtu qe nuk pyesim per moralitetin e individit i cili mund te na udheheqe te nesermen.
Sidoqofte Rama qekur eshte bere kryetar i PS-se i ka rralluar ekzibicionet prej karagjozi apo prej nje te lojturi qe demostronte me pare.

----------


## DYDRINAS

E majta dhe zgjedhjet e Kasharit
» Vendosur: 29/07/2008 - 07:23
 Eduard Zaloshnja 

Fill pas shpalljes së rezultateve të zgjedhjeve të parakohshme në Komunën Kashar, Ilir Meta deklaroi me kënaqësi se LSI-ja është ...tashmë partia e dytë politike në vend dhe se në vitin 2009, ajo do dalë e para. Ku e bazoi këtë deklaratë të fortë udhëheqësi i LSI-së? Në faktin se kandidati i tij zuri vendin e dytë në garën për Komunën e Kasharit, duke lënë pas kandidatin e PS-së, dhe për më tepër, duke marrë 2.8 herë më shumë vota se çkishte marrë LSI-ja një vit më parë. Fill pas deklaratës së Metës, u përgjigj flakë për flakë Valentina Leskaj, kryetarja e grupit parlamentar të PS-së. Gara ishte thjesht mes katër personave, jo mes partive, tha znj. Leskaj. Ku qëndron e vërteta? Si zakonisht kur thuhen dy gjëra të kundërta në politikën shqiptare, e vërteta qëndron diku në mes.  Së pari, le të analizojmë deklaratën e z. Meta. Në zgjedhjet e vitit 2007, LSI-ja mori gjithsej 121,172 vota, ose 10.3% të totalit të votave të vlefshme. Në qoftë se arithmetika e Metës do projektohej në rang kombëtar, do i binte që LSI-ja të merrte në rang vendi 28% të votave. Por asnjë nga sondazhet e zhvilluara deri më sot nuk i ka dhënë LSI-së më shumë se 10%. Është e vërtetë që sondazhet nuk mund të përcaktojnë me saktësi opinionin e 1.3 milionë zgjedhësve, por ato nuk mund të gabojnë me 18%! E shumta, ato mund të lëvizin me plus/minus 5%.
Ka shumë faktorë që mund të kenë qenë në lojë në zgjedhjet e Kasharit, të cilët mund të mos kenë të bëjnë me preferencat e votuesve ndaj partive politike. Në një komunë, votat për njërin apo tjetrin kandidat mund të ndikohen nga faktorë lokalë të tipit kandidati është nga lagjja e Hysenëve apo e Hasanëve, jemi në hasmëri, apo jemi në krushqi me kandidatin etj. Ose mund të ndikojnë edhe faktorë të tipit ky është biznesmen i suksesshëm, apo ai tjetri ka lidhje të fuqishme politike, ky do na bëjë diçka për komunën, e ai tjetri jo etj.  Me pak fjalë, mund të thuhet se rezultatet e njësive të tilla nuk do ishin të njëjta në qoftë se zgjedhjet do ishin parlamentare.
E tani le ti kthehemi deklaratës së znj. Leskaj. Në Komunën e Kasharit ishin katër kandidatë në garë - dy të djathtë e dy të majtë. Dhe kandidati i PS-së doli i fundit ndër ta. Kjo padyshim që duhet të jetë një sirenë alarmi për partinë që pretendon se është partia e parë në vend. Sepse pavarësisht faktorëve lokalë të përmendur më sipër, rënia me 80 % në komunën më të afërt të kryeqytetit, duhet të shqetësojë çdo parti që aspiron të fitojë zgjedhjet kombëtare.
Flitet se Edi Rama ka pajtuar një kompani, që zhvillon rregullisht sondazhe për të parashikuar se si do votonin shqiptarët në zgjedhje të përgjithshme parlamentare. Në fakt, ai do bënte mirë që, në rastet kur janë zhvilluar zgjedhje të pjesshme, të zhvillonte sondazhe pas-zgjedhore (që njihen në anglisht me emrin exit-polls). Në këtë mënyrë, ai do mësonte pse PS-ja nuk ka dalë fituese në to. Ndërsa në rastin e Kasharit, ai do mësonte se pse nga 2886 votues të majtë, 60% votuan për kandidatin e LSI-së dhe vetëm 40% për kandidatin e tij...

Gazeta Panorama

----------

